# Buying Second Hand Kit ??



## Rowan Francis (19/12/13)

Guys

The guy who sold me the twisp juice had a lungbuddy in case that he said did not work for him , seeing that i have the EGO CE4 bubble pack which is 1 battery and tank and a charger , i am very tempted to buy his kit , looking on the web i see new it should be around R650 what should i offer considering he say it does not work well , and is it worth doing that ..??

Thanks


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (20/12/13)

Howdy Rowan

Belated welcome to the forum, filled with the most wonderful people!

Never heard of lungbuddy before, but after having a quick look at the site, it seems the kits are your good old trusted Ego/Joytech/Kanger kits that you can buy on most sites in SA. Nothing wrong with those, if the price is right though! Perfect starter kit.

Just my opinion, if you can get it for cheap (and it all still works proper) go ahead. But I know, once you get to Joburg, and you see how many better vaping options there available right on your doorstep (even for that R650) your mind will be blown completely!

But were are glad you started vaping, and all of us here will only be to glad to try and help and assist where we can. Till that moment where you are ONLY, blowing HUGE vaping clouds.

Vapey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/12/13)

hi Rowan

for R650 you can pick yourself a decent brand new device

check out VapeKing, CVS and other resellers on the forum

if you not in a hurry, then check out Fast Tech as well.


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/12/13)

Ok so if i offer him say $40 as he says that it don't work well , i should then have a nother charger and batteries at least .. yah until i get to joburg then all bets are off ... lol


----------



## Riaz (20/12/13)

Rowan Francis said:


> Ok so if i offer him say $40 as he says that it don't work well , i should then have a nother charger and batteries at least .. yah until i get to joburg then all bets are off ... lol


 
bru if you going to need to buy new batteries and charger, then u might as well get a brand new svd from FT for $36


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/12/13)

Riaz ... as i said , all bets are off when i get to Josi in Jan , i am going to go sit with a certain "delectable pastry" and get knowledged all about vaping , until then i need to fiddle , and some second hand kit might do the trick ..


----------



## Riaz (20/12/13)

Rowan Francis said:


> Riaz ... as i said , all bets are off when i get to Josi in Jan , i am going to go sit with a certain "delectable pastry" and get knowledged all about vaping , until then i need to fiddle , and some second hand kit might do the trick ..


 
where are you right now?


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/12/13)

in the good olde ... oh who am i kidding , in Bulawayo , In zimbabwe ..LOL


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/12/13)

so i managed to get his old EGO T (lungbuddy) and a vanilla 20ml juice for $70 (R700) , now the fiddling may begin . The one battery is messed up , the on button is pushed in , so i am starting with that while the tanks are soaking in hot water ..

I declare this battery toast .. see attached


----------



## Tom (20/12/13)

i would wait till Joburg....the money you are spending there is not well invested, it seems.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/12/13)

I sort of agree , but , from my perspective , i have started a new hobbie or what i like to call nicotine replacement therapy . I needed enough juice and batteries to make it till 6th Jan WITHOUT touching an analogue or i would be doomed again ..

I now think i should be good till then , and i have enough bits to tinker with to keep me busy ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (20/12/13)

yeah, i know the feeling....after taking up on my new hobby, would not like to go back to analogues.


----------



## Silver (21/12/13)

Hey Rowan - I admire your determination!
Despite the faulty kit and limited juice you are making things happen and trying very hard.
Keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------

